# Couple from today.



## eccs19 (Sep 5, 2009)

1.







2.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 5, 2009)

Is that the shell of one?


----------



## eccs19 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope, this guy was alive.  I know this because I had him crawling on me.  

I presume you noticed the wound on his arm?  I didn't notice it actually till I posted the pic.  He was actually a very fat mantis.


----------



## polymoog (Sep 6, 2009)

You have some sensor dust ...  Otherwise they are really great close ups


----------



## eccs19 (Sep 6, 2009)

polymoog said:


> You have some sensor dust ...  Otherwise they are really great close ups



Some sensor dust?  I thought it was a crap load of dust when I saw the pictures.  I cleaned today, but haven't checked to see if successful.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 7, 2009)

Spectacular close ups!!


----------

